# Steering Column Wiring



## Lennox (Oct 17, 2012)

I have posted this problem in the "restoration" forum and had no replies, sorry if this is a "no, no" I'm new here. My car is a 66, it came with a stock non tilt column. I have istalled what I believe to be a 67 GTO TILT column. Through the process of wiring the car(I'm not wiring savvy) I have discovered that the turn signal switch in the column has different colored wiring. Here is what is happening, I have....headlights, tail lights, park lights, dash lights. I do "not" have any power at the flasher, brake light switch, which I believe is due to the fact the flasher switch(brand new Echlin DL6187) in the column is not connected. My original column feed connector has power to the dark green wire only which I think is correct from my wiring diagram. I put 12V to the purple wire that leads up the column to the turn signal switch, then I put the left turn signal on while connecting a test light to the turn signal wires, no luck. In a nutshell i guess I need to have someone explain to me how to adapt the wires from the 67 column to the original connector on the 66 wiring harness. In the photo of the flasher switch the wires are black, light blue, blue, brown, purple, yellow, green and white. This is just about the only thing holding me back from driving the car while I work on it. I hope someone is smart enough to explain this to a dummy like me!!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Perhaps no one here has done what you're attempting. I'd recommend obtaining some good wiring diagrams (personally I like the ones from ClassicCarWiring.com) and using them to figure out what you need to do.

Bear


----------



## Lennox (Oct 17, 2012)

I think I know what I need to do. My problem is that I cannot get power to my flasher and brake light switch. If I could get that solved I could carry one with the signal lights.


----------

